# Baby birds



## Bobw235 (Jun 10, 2016)

Discovered a nest outside one of our windows and was able to capture these with a telephoto lens.  Baby robins.  I've sent these over to my grandkids.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 10, 2016)

Like all baby critters...adorable:love_heart: Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ossian (Jun 10, 2016)

Aww, that is a great picture, Bob.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 10, 2016)

How do you say "HUNGRY"?  LOL


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 10, 2016)

It will be interesting to capture them over the next few days as they change.  If I get any good shots I'll post them.


----------



## Pam (Jun 10, 2016)

Love them!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh, I just love the photos. I would want to peek at them all day long but might scare Mama away doing that. Looks like four little ones. That's a lot of worms!


----------



## jnos (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks, Bob. Great photo. We had one nest with three that fledged a few weeks ago. Another, just hatched, will be coming along next. Hubby made a few robin nest boxes and attached them to pine and maple trees. It makes him feel so good when the boxes are used. It's fun to watch the mama robin pick worms and fill the open mouths.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm taking these shots from about 25' away through a window.  I'll have to see if I can get a shot without the window in place.  The angle is tough because of the branches of the tree. Might be a bit more clear.  I think my grandkids will find these fascinating.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 10, 2016)

It's "baby bird" time at our place, too.  They have nests built in all "bends" in the gutter downspouts, under the house eaves, and the adults are feverishly picking up bugs and taking them to the nests.  We even have a pair of wrens who made a nest inside the watering can the wife uses to water her flower bed, and there is a lot of "chirping" coming out of that can in the past few days....in a few days, we may be able to "reclaim" that water jug once the little birds leave.  I've also spotted 3 different does with a pair of cute little fawns following along...it looks like our local deer population is doing just fine.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 11, 2016)

It's hard to tell which are the babies in this shot, but I'll throw it up here anyway.  We have a family of bluejays that have started visiting the yard in the past couple of days.  This group visited the waterfall in my backyard, then took to the Japanese Maple.  I watched them pester the adult for food once they got higher in the trees.



One of the youngsters at the top of the waterfall.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 12, 2016)

Early this morning.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 12, 2016)

The birds look bigger even after just a couple of days. Love that little puff of feathers on the top of their heads.Please keep the up dates coming, so interesting to watch them grow. I hope one doesn't get pushed out of the nest.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 12, 2016)

They are so sweet lookin.  I love the baby birdies!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 18, 2016)

Took this shot earlier today.  The robins are getting so big.


A young cardinal waiting in the bushes for its parent to bring some food.



An adult male and a younger Downy woodpecker on the suet feeder.  The adults have been bringing the young to the feeder for about 10 days now.


----------

